
Why the USSR Didn’t Veto the UN Coaliation Against the North Korea in 1950 - jamesdgb
https://medium.com/@giant_cheng/why-the-ussr-didnt-veto-the-un-coaliation-against-the-north-korea-in-1950-98263f4c3e3d
======
dgshdgh
realy good article about geopolitics

